# How do you grow plants emersed?



## Dr.Ponce (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi,
i have been trying to find any good info on how to grow emersed forms of plants.

Right now i'm using a small 0.5 gallon plastic aquarium sealed with plastic wrap on top. for substrate i'm using plain natural colored aquarium gravel. i fill this container just to cover the gravel. sunlight is the only light source i'm using.

Currently i placed some starters clippings of anubias barteri nana, lilaeopsis, java moss.

right now the one that has shown the better results are the anubias, a few very small leaves have grown already.

It gets a lot of condensation on the walls so i placed a very thin layer of java moss against the walls and it sticks by itself beause of the high humidity. it seems to be alright although i don't seem to be able to notice any new growth on the moss.

it is not a pretty setup, but it seems to be good for my anubias. and this is great because i think it's the best way to get them to grow without algae.

i used to have a few rotalas in there and they were growing well, but i took them out because i got a lot of them on my other tank. also i had some brown crypt wendtii but again it wasn't growing better than in my other tanks.

Please if you got any pics of your systems please post them here...

Thanks in advance for your replys....


----------



## JHipkin (Jun 13, 2005)

Check out this thread on the Barr Report.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Also, check this forum here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-physiology-emersed-culture/


----------



## HTN86 (Nov 2, 2007)

I see some people putting a cover over the plant to create a mini green house.


----------



## Dr.Ponce (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you very much for your posts!!!!... you've been of great help!


----------

